# my BMW E46 with 19" wheels, photoshop background



## acha78 (Apr 26, 2006)

my car, edited using photoshop cs2


----------



## Taplin06 (Feb 28, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Well done! Entertaining images.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Neato :thumbup:


----------

